

Google's response to Siri is codenamed Majel, could be released by end of year - nidennet
http://androidandme.com/2011/12/news/googles-response-to-siri-is-codenamed-majel-could-be-released-by-end-of-year/

======
sethbuzz
That is an EXCELLENT name <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Majel_Barrett>

~~~
nidennet
You cannot go wrong with Lwaxana Troi :)

